# Anybody running 7.5 plow?



## DetroitDuramax (Jan 10, 2005)

I am looking at getting my first plow for a 2500hd ext cab short bed. No contracts yet just plow the leftovers this year. Maybe next year get enough work to break even or make a few bucks. I am not trying to be "MR. PLOW "Homer rules  . Anyway I found a 7.5 ft blizzard new $2500 installed. I have been told in other forums this is 2 small need at least 8 or 8.5 because it's a ext cab and I will beat the quarter panels in on turns not sure what that means. Besides a 8" is at least $1000 more 8.5 $1500 more. I can spend that grand now and get a spreader. Maybes get some salt action? Then later pick up a new moldboard 8 or 8.5 for $1500 "if" I need a bigger plow. I see a lot of people run 7.5 plows but yet all the advice says get the biggest plow made lol. I am not trying to be a ass but does 6" make that much of a difference? Here in Mi we get mostly 4-6" at a time maybe 8" on a full moon. I also notice guys say don't put a 7.5 on a ext cab but 99% of the 1/2 tons out there are 7.5 ext short bed correct. What's the difference? Or they are reg cab 8ft bed which is a ext cab 6ft bed same thing just more bed less cab. I am not trying to justify the 7.5 plow but don't want a giant plow that might end up getting postly just residential gas station work. I am 1 guy and can only do 1 guys work. I am not going to make this my business just a supplement. Any help from the CHEVY GODS  would be appreciated. I can also get a 9ft v plow for around $3500 installed but thats alot more weight and I don't see needing a 9ft vplow to clear driveways or gas stations? What do you guys think? 7.5 ft plow guys mainly.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

If i was you i would go with the 8 foot you wanna make sure that you are not running over snow that you havent plowed yet. Your truck will run the 8 foot fine. Trust me get the biger plow you will be happer in the long run. :salute:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DD.......I have seen your posts elsewhere..........

A 7/6 will work FINE on your rig. I have had a few x-cabs and the same 7/6 Western and it works for me. Where I live we get OVER 200 inches of snow a year..........
Esp. if your doing driveways, small parking lots etc....... You will be ok ! 

Most of these guys do BIG lots and such and need that big blade or a V plow and wings too !

$2500 Installed is a DEAL for a new Blizzard installed............geo


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine is and ex. cab LONG bed and my 7.5 is just fine. I NEVER run over my windrows.  And no, I don't have wings.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

the 7.5 is the break point for comercial or HD or regular duty or what ever the plow co. calls it and the lighter duty plows. Most co.s sell both grades in that size, you could get a HD or a LD blade. LD blades cost less and arnt as beefy built. 8'ers only come in HD and 7'ers only come in LD. This may be were the price difference is coming in at......LD plows are aldo much lighter but remember you have a 1 ton truck! I run a 9'6" v blade just fine with my truck and I have a very heavy engine trany combo with my allison/diesel. If you plow stright ahead then its not a big deal, your wheel base is about what mine is or the exact same(cant quite remember) but turning is were you might run into problems running over snow you havent plowed yet. What might be a good option would be a 7.5 foot HD blade with some pro wings. I would opt for a bigger blade on your truck though, it can handle it, remeber when its angled its alot less than 7.5' wide. Or an 8.5 western or fisher V would be pretty light, very versitle and a good plow albiet a bit more $$$. 

Some things I will mention for a new guy starting out.

Make sure you have the proper insurance!!!!
Gas stations are some of the biggest PITA acounts there are out there! I wouldnt go after them at first. JMO Pick small comercial lots that close at regular times and dont have the constant traffic. Or stick to just residential. You also need to know if your market likes and wants salt laid down. It makes you job much easier and its another service you can charge for. One could make great $ per hour doing resi though, especially with a back blade. Dont bounce around in what you are doing though IMO. Find a nitche, equipe yourself to go after it, and pursue things that fit into it. Subbing for a larger contractor is a good idea too for the first year or 2. You get to learn some experience and mentor under them a bit. Then you just worry about moving snow and not the biz stuff in addition.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Most likely that 7.5 is a light duty home owner plow that why it so cheap. Get a 8 foot or 8 1/2 if it a dually.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS....I have seen a Blizzard 760? up close and installed.
It ain't no "homeowner" plow..............or a Fisher either............

I run a STANDARD Western ultra and not a problem yet. I had a Std. Western
conv. mount before this one and I ran it 10 years.

Like I have posted...Over 200 inches a year ! So it gets the daylights worked out of it daily! We are NOT talking a snowbear rig here !......LOL!!!!


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a 7½' plow. Yeah, it works fine.

But, I notice that I can't get real close to stuff as I risk scraping the side of the truck (which is well scraped by now, but I hate to make it much worse, as I paid good $$ to have the sides buffed out at a local collision shop last Summer). 

I can imagine that an 8' would prevent a lot of the scrapes. Plus too and also, I'd be able to get closer to some things... like I'd be able to plow snow at the edge of my driveway such that I wouldn't have to drive on the lawn and risk getting stuck, or I could plow close to the mailboxes at the street when the snow gets piled up bad out there (I'm too lazy to go out and use a shovel). I notice that to get close to the edge in some places I have to absolutely have the plow straight. If it's angled at all, I end up not plowing the edge at all.

Yeah, an 8' would be nice, but would be even harder for me to drive as I'm a spaz and have enough trouble driving down narrow streets and roads with a 7½' plow angled full. My stepfather had really bad depth perception, so that's on reason I got a 7½ footer as he used to do a lot of plowing for me before he passed away a year ago. 

There're a lot of people out there who do have bad depth perception. I'd even recommend screening potential employees for that, or maybe even test them as they could run up a lot of damage (or cause a rise in your insurance rates) if you hire such a person. Just a good thing to keep in mind. But, you can't make it obvious you're asking them about it as they could sue you if you didn't hire them because of their bad eyesight (ain't owing a business fun?). 

That's just my 2½¢.


----------



## xrayman (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 7.5 western on my ext cab hd. if you don't do real sharp turns your ok. No windrow problems here.


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not in the know, but maybe you experienced guys can answer. If the plow is a bit narrow, would a set of prowings make the difference? Widen the unit, but substantially less than the $1000 to get an 8' unit.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a MM2 7.6 on my 2500HD and it works perfect for the work getting performed...


Also check with Up North he runs Blizzards on his trucks and he seems to like those...


----------

